
Show HN: Dropbox public folder replacement - khromov
https://github.com/khromov/dropbox-public-folder-replacement
======
khromov
Dropbox are removing their support for public folders on September 1,2017. I
made this script to be able to easily swap out my old links.

More info: [https://www.dropbox.com/help/files-folders/public-
folder](https://www.dropbox.com/help/files-folders/public-folder)

~~~
maxraz
That's cool!

